# YCB



## Sprung (May 5, 2016)

I do love working with YCB. It's become one of my favorite woods. Had a request for a Slimline made with YCB - was happy to oblige! CA finish polished up with MicroMesh all the way through 12k. I liked how this one turned out so much that I've got two more in process right now - one for myself and one for my inventory of pens for sale.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 11


----------



## Tony (May 5, 2016)

As always, beautiful work Matt! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 5, 2016)

Good looking YCB and ::.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bill_LFW (May 5, 2016)

good looking pen and great finish

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 5, 2016)

Yep gotta love ycb

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 5, 2016)

A little cornbread always goes over well!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (May 6, 2016)

Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 6, 2016)

Great looking blonde wood! Guess I'm going to have to get me some of it, because it always looks so nice. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 6, 2016)

Nice looking pen Matt!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

